# Help me by taking this (fun) one-question survey on listening preferences?



## jekluc (Oct 16, 2012)

This is sort of a scientific project I'm working on by myself. The survey will just ask you to listen to two, 15-second, passages, and then vote on which one you prefer. That's all!

Anyone willing to do this? Please go to this page and follow the simple instructions:

http://www.music-realm.com/poll5/Prt57VI/poll5.htm

I posted an earlier and more complicated version of this survey many months ago. I have since reduced the number of questions to just one, and the passages are new. Still tweaking my project, sorry!

NOTE (added at 4 pm ET): The comments below indicate that there may be a problem with this page in the Chrome browser. So you might want to skip the survey if you're using Chrome.

Thanks!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

As a general comment: I hate it when a web site starts to play music without asking. As a result, I immediately shut it down and did not answer the question.


----------



## jekluc (Oct 16, 2012)

Upon my word, I did not design this to start playing music automatically. I am surprised and rather disturbed to hear of this. It is only designed to play the tracks when you click play on them. What browser are you using??? My apologies. 

There are two tracks, so I'm not even sure how it would have decided which one to play, or whether it played them both.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

jekluc said:


> What browser are you using???


Chrome, which has six characters rather than twenty five. Stupid posting condition.


----------



## jekluc (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm sorry, I wasn't able to test it on Chrome because I have not had access to a computer with Chrome lately. I have tested it on Firefox, Opera and Safari. (And just now Internet Explorer).


----------



## jekluc (Oct 16, 2012)

OK, I have tried to fix the problem by replacing the .mp3 files with .wav files. I read somewhere that this works to solve the Chrome problem. Hopefully it's better. I tested it in Firefox, Opera and IE, and it is at least not worse than it was before.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I voted...they were both very similar but I guess I preferred the chord changes on the right.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Nope, still starts playing immediately.


----------



## jekluc (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh well, that's unfortunate. I don't know what else I can do. I could not find any other solutions, at least not ones that were at all comprehensible to me.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

Art Rock said:


> Nope, still starts playing immediately.


I'm on Chrome, but mine didn't start playing instantly.

I found the quiz a bit difficult though.


----------



## jekluc (Oct 16, 2012)

Yes, the tracks are similar... but not quite the same. There is no right or wrong answer.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

realdealblues said:


> I voted...they were both very similar but I guess I preferred the chord changes on the right.


So did I, though I had to listen to the tracks many times to make up my mind.


----------



## jekluc (Oct 16, 2012)

*"Left" and "right" are not the same for all viewers...*



brianvds said:


> So did I, though I had to listen to the tracks many times to make up my mind.


I should note that the tracks are programmed to randomly switch sides, in order to improve the rigorousness of the experiment. Thus the track on one viewer's right side may not be the same as the track on another viewer's right side. (Although they are always the same two tracks).

This means that unfortunately, I myself don't know which one you're talking about when you say right or left.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

jekluc said:


> I should note that the tracks are programmed to randomly switch sides, in order to improve the rigorousness of the experiment. Thus the track on one viewer's right side may not be the same as the track on another viewer's right side. (Although they are always the same two tracks).
> 
> This means that unfortunately, I myself don't know which one you're talking about when you say right or left.


Ah, okay. But now I have to wonder whether the tracks switch sides even while a single viewer is there, deciding which one he likes most. If so, I never noticed, to my embarrassment.


----------



## jekluc (Oct 16, 2012)

brianvds said:


> Ah, okay. But now I have to wonder whether the tracks switch sides even while a single viewer is there, deciding which one he likes most. If so, I never noticed, to my embarrassment.


No, they don't switch sides while a single viewer is there, unless possibly if you reload the page. (By the way, if you do reload the page and the tracks switch sides, then it may allow you to vote twice -- but please don't. It's really just the same question, and you are not supposed to vote twice on it.  )

By the way, is the sound loud enough?


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

I suppose we are not supposed to know, at this stage of the research, what the point of this study is, because it may influence people's choices. But you'll hopefully inform us when you have results?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm using windows, with Firefox, and all I see are black horizontal bars, the diamond mentioned in your directions is nowhere to be seen.

Clicking on any of them, there is an interminable wait for it to open, minutes go by, so I have not bothered further.

That said, if they are two sets of chord progressions, I am so against the common flood of thought that music is "chord progressions," or "melody" that I'm thinking I would not want a thing to do with it.

At any rate, the links are completely inaccessible.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2013)

Done. No probs in my version of Chrome.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

MacLeod said:


> Done. No probs in my version of Chrome.


But most importantly, MacLeod, was it _truly_ fun?


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2013)

PetrB said:


> But most importantly, MacLeod, was it _truly_ fun?


'Truly'? Not a word in my lexicon. 'Fun'? Well, no, not really fun, but I'm sure that knowing 100% of voters chose the 'left hand' piece will be useful!


----------



## jekluc (Oct 16, 2012)

*True*



brianvds said:


> I suppose we are not supposed to know, at this stage of the research, what the point of this study is, because it may influence people's choices. But you'll hopefully inform us when you have results?


Yes, both statements are true. Unfortunately my project has been taking quite a long time, so I don't quite know when I'll be able to inform you. Rest assured though, no one wants to get this finished as much as I do!



PetrB said:


> I'm using windows, with Firefox, and all I see are black horizontal bars, the diamond mentioned in your directions is nowhere to be seen.
> 
> Clicking on any of them, there is an interminable wait for it to open, minutes go by, so I have not bothered further.
> 
> ...


Sorry about that. I don't know why.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Done. I don't know what I just did. I hope it promotes science, civilization, or a passing grade.


----------



## jekluc (Oct 16, 2012)

I just changed it to two new tracks. The page redirects to a new page, or you can go straight to the new page http://www.music-realm.com/poll5/Prt142V/poll5.htm .


----------

